
Show HN: I build djit.su during the coronavirus lockdowns – a new code editor - elisk
TL;DR: During the coronavirus lockdowns I built a new kind of code editor - a notebook-like development environment inspired by the awesome teachings of Bret Victor. Check it out: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;djit.su<p>Quick backstory: I&#x27;ve always wanted to create a different kind of code editor that encompasses several aspects of what I consider programming. I think it&#x27;s started somewhere around the time Bret Victor had his famous talk - it blew my mind, seeing how he develops the game in real-time modifying variable and functions as he goes.<p>About three months ago, as the corona lockdowns hit, the company I just recently started working at collapsed due to lack of funding. I started working on <i>a thing</i>. It began when I finished with my ObservableHQ Coronavirus Stats (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;observablehq.com&#x2F;@elisk&#x2F;coronavirus-stats) and wanted to extend the table with more features.<p>Today I finally shipped what I consider truly first functional version of djit.su — a rudimentary yet-to-be-fully-defined tool that I <i>designed</i> in my mind for almost a decade, prototyped at least four different times in the last five years, and finally get to play with for the first time after building it for the past 3 months.<p>I&#x27;ve created a quick reference example for how to update the cell value from the react component - check it out here: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;djit.su&#x2F;dBqYwddyuP42QRe — it might serve you as a good point to get an idea how to interact with djit.su as the documentation is non-existing at this point.<p>Any and all comments, suggestions, and recommendations are welcome.
======
hayden592
There really should be a way to view the home page or some about page without
logging in. This is normally a hard stop for me. I was curious enough to
create a login because of this article
[https://medium.com/@danielblank/djitsu-the-problem-with-
web-...](https://medium.com/@danielblank/djitsu-the-problem-with-web-
development-and-what-to-do-about-it-2c1925b0c2b1). The article mentions that
is open source. Can you share the a link to the repo?

------
dvh1990
More info here: [https://medium.com/@danielblank/djitsu-the-problem-with-
web-...](https://medium.com/@danielblank/djitsu-the-problem-with-web-
development-and-what-to-do-about-it-2c1925b0c2b1)

------
elisk
Subreddit for djit.su:
[https://reddit.com/r/djitsu/](https://reddit.com/r/djitsu/)

------
mvind
Why do I have to login in order to just see the editor?

